# 50-pounds CO NOT in a bag in a pail?



## paillo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi All!

Glad to be back after many months out of touch and as many months not soaping. Have missed the forum and y'allses! And now it's time to get the hands oily again 

So sorry to return on a sorta complain-ey note, but this has been bugging me for a long time. I have a 50-pound pail of coconut oil, have placed the same order for years, only the latest order is in a stupid bag in the pail! Meaning I can't scrape the sides or use a blender, and it's a total mess. Advice on ordering 30-50 pounds just in a pail? I won't be ordering any CO from this supplier again, which is sad because I got most of my bulk oils there.

Hope all's well with all!


----------



## kumudini (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, welcome back! Sorry you are having issues. I would be very upset also. But may be you could call the suppliers CS and see if they can make amends before giving up on them, then you can find out what to expect in future with other pails you might be ordering.


----------



## paillo (Oct 9, 2015)

I did try emailing (no response) and calling (no response) months ago, but have not tried recently, will do so again, thanks. Supplier is very reputable and I've been happy with everything else for years. Any suggestions on where anyone has ordered in just a pail? Thanks again.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 9, 2015)

It's good to have you back. That really stinks.  That would make it a hassle for sure.  I get mine locally in a metal type bucket. Easy to melt in especially when hot out.


----------



## kumudini (Oct 9, 2015)

I have ordered CO in a 40 lb pail from BA but that was in January and I'm not sure if they have changed their packing style. What I received was a neat HDPE bucket with a well fitting lid. Given your experience with your supplier though, you should probably chat with their CS before you place the order. They are pretty good at answering questions at any time.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 10, 2015)

I purchase my 35lb pails from Cibaria Soap Supply, and there is not plastic bag inside


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 10, 2015)

If you are talking about Columbus - they do that in the summer 
What I've been doing with it is to let the CO melt outside in the pail it comes in (bag and all), then transferring the melted oil into my old pail - or a pail or two you might already have. If it's too cold outside where you are to melt it, you can put the pail in a tub of hot water until it melts enough to get it all out. PITA!


----------



## paillo (Oct 10, 2015)

Yup, Columbus. Interesting they do that in the summer, will try to reach them again and see if other times of the year they skip the bag. Thanks!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 10, 2015)

pamielynn said:


> If you are talking about Columbus - they do that in the summer
> What I've been doing with it is to let the CO melt outside in the pail it comes in (bag and all), then transferring the melted oil into my old pail - or a pail or two you might already have. If it's too cold outside where you are to melt it, you can put the pail in a tub of hot water until it melts enough to get it all out. PITA!



I order from Columbus too, and I hate the bag in the bucket. I'm not 100% sure why they started doing that, since I never had a problem with their CO before, when it didn't come in a bag. Someone, at some point, must have had a problem though, for them to start doing that.


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 11, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> I order from Columbus too, and I hate the bag in the bucket. I'm not 100% sure why they started doing that, since I never had a problem with their CO before, when it didn't come in a bag. Someone, at some point, must have had a problem though, for them to start doing that.



I'm going with leakage? I never experienced a problem with those pails before, either, and I'm in Texas. I hate that bag! 

I'm ordering some more next week - we'll see if that bag is still in there, now that the weather is cooler. I really hope not, because I DO lose some product during the transfer. Drives me crazy.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 13, 2015)

I thought of this thread today when my 50lb bag in a box of PKO flakes arrived from Columbus Foods. At least this time, the opening of the bag was zip tied. I vividly remember one time when I opened the bottom of the box and pulled the bag out, assuming that the bag was secured shut in some way.....and it wasn't. Oh boy, what a mess! I like the idea of not using a pail, because it saves a lot of plastic, but having a handle to grab onto, to get 50lb of oil into the house, sure came in handy.


----------

